# [Solved] nvidia-drivers stopped working

## thom_raindog

Howdie,

this afternoon I got a kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 (one that, by the way I successfully applied to my wifes PC a few days earlier; she runs 32bit, I run 64bit).

I noticed that since my update@world failed with nvidia-drivers complaining about a missing .config (as it did, again, on my wifes PC, so I knew what was going on).

No big deal, is what I thought, ran a kernel update, booted into the new kernel and ran my update again. Appearantly no error from nvidia-drivers.

But X won't start.

So I start checking. Compiling nvidia-drivers stops with:

```

.

.

.

       modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (           \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf aremissing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

.

.

```

I DID run oldconfig and prepare, something I don't usually do when the kernel updates to a new version, but the error remains the same.

xorg throws:

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

I tried building the kernel with several things added or removed, I tried the OLD kernel, which does the same thing..

All I can do is use nv as a driver for Xorg and that works, but is hardly satisfying..

Where would I begin looking for a solution..?Last edited by thom_raindog on Thu Jan 01, 2009 7:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

# equery list nvidia

```

----------

## thom_raindog

The link to the new source is right there.

Eselect shows

```

equery list nvidia

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82 (0)

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 x86_64)                                                        

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3600+-with-glibc2.2.5                                                      

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Dec 2008 14:45:02 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7                                        

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                    

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"                                       

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "                                        

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds embossencode esd evo fam firefox gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabberjava jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mdsnresponder-compat midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sessionspell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

All new thing happening by the way:

I tried a fresh start, copied my old .config, fired up menuconfig changed nothing and compiled. I get:

```

  DEPMOD  2.6.27-gentoo-r7

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

```

Not sure what to read into that..

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, we gonna try something,

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

```

Install your kernel and reboot.

After that, we gonna try the latest Nvidia-drivers

```

# echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "media-video/nvidia-settings" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av nvidia-drivers nvidia-settings

```

After that reboot.

With the kernel 2.6.27, you need the most recent drivers.

----------

## doctork

Your error messages indicate that your kernel doesn't support I2C.  I have three amd-based systems all using the 177.82 version of the Nvidia driver.  Two are currently using kernel 2.6.28, one using 2.6.27-r4.  It also worked when I was running 2.6.27-r7 on those currently on 2.2.28.

I have the following set for I2C support:

```

[jkorpi$zgrep -i i2c /proc/config.gz | grep -v 'not set'

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

```

doc

----------

## thom_raindog

Solved.

Unfortunately again one of those where I can't say what I did exactly to solve it but it must have been kernel related. I copied over the old config did NOT use oldconfig but headed straight in with menuconfig, changed NOTHING and now nvidia compiled all the way through and works (had to recompile two times to make network and something else work, but hey, at least it works  :Wink:  )

Thanks folks.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you edit your first post and add [SOLVED] in the title plz.

----------

